# [H-Frostwolf] Erben der Schattenratten sucht neue Raidmember



## spacecooki (4. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

wir die &#8222;Erben der Schattenratten" (lvl25) sind ein Haufen von WoW-Spielern mit RL und suchen Verstärkung!

 Wir wünschen uns ebenso aufgeschlossene Spieler, die nicht nur mit uns durch die Inis & Raids marschieren, sondern auch im Chat und Forum am Gildenleben aktiv teilnehmen.

 Zur Zeit möchten wir unsere Raidgruppen, passend zum neuen Patch 5.4, neu aufbauen und suchen deshalb gezielt Leute die Spass am Spiel haben, aber auch gerne das Beste aus Ihrem Char rausholen möchten. 

 Unser Plan ist es zwei 10 ner Gruppen an den Start zu bringen die angemessen an Equip und Spielkenntnis unabhängig voneinander den Content erkunden.

Raidzeiten für die erste Gruppe sind sonntags von 20:30 Uhr bis 23:00 Uhr und donnerstags von 19:30 Uhr bis 23:00 Uhr. Unsere zweite Gruppe läuft dienstags von 19:30 Uhr bis 22:30 Uhr. 

 Was können wir euch bieten? 
 Eine nette hilfsbereite Gemeinschaft mit allem was bei WoW mittlerweile zum Gildenstandard gehört (reparieren auf Gildenkosten {100g täglich}, Gilden eigner TS3 Server, Forum, Gildenstufe 25&#8230;.) und sicher ne ganze Menge gute Laune und Spaß.

 Wir suchen aktuell keine bestimmte Klasse, wir suchen Spieler mit denen man Pferde stehlen kann und die sich gerne aktiv an der Gilde beteiligen möchten. Ganz nach dem Motto: " Mittendrin statt nur dabei"!

 Vorraussetzung für den Gildeninvite ist das du mit deinem Mainchar zu uns kommst und wir uns Deine Spielweise vorab in einem Proberaid ansehen dürfen.

 Wir sind hauptsächlich auf PvE ausgelegt. 

 Wir Raiden aus Spaß und nicht um Realmfirst! Aber unser Ziel ist immer der aktuelle Content. 
 PvP ist bei uns kein Gildenbestandteil wird aber auch gern gemacht. 

 Bei Intresse, suche Ingame einfach eine Schattenratte, um mit uns ins Gespräch zu kommen oder bewerbe dich über unser Forum.

*www.erben-der-schattenratten.de/*


----------



## spacecooki (11. September 2013)

*push*


----------



## spacecooki (20. September 2013)

*push*


----------

